# Firefox 2: Links in neuem Tab öffnen



## marcosan (24. November 2006)

Ich würde gerne meinen Firefox so einstellen das er Links aus den Lesezeichen in einem neuen Tab öffnet. Habe bisher diese Einstellung nicht finden können.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (24. November 2006)

Hallo,

wenn man ein Lesezeichen mit der mittleren Maustaste anklickt, wird die entsprechende Seite in einem neuen Tab geöffnet. Eine Einstellung, die bewirkt, dass dieses Verhalten auch beim Betätigen der linken Maustaste eintritt, ist mir nicht bekannt.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------

